# Make your own WINDEX?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi all

I know you guys in the US can get hold of Windex very easily. Regretably it's not available in the UK so, over the last 6 months or so I've been researching the components that make up Windex. This is what I've discovered from many helpful contributions from others - what do you guys think?










All the constituents above are readily available and cheap.

John


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

nice one john, I have all those ingredients in my kitchen...sadly. Is that conc. ammonia?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

PositiveDave said:


> nice one john, I have all those ingredients in my kitchen...sadly. Is *that conc. ammonia?*


Now that is the question I simply couldn't get an answer to. Of course 'pure' ammonia is a gas.

Boots sell a household ammonia with no additives except water. Where does one obtain concentrated ammonia?

I must add that the components above are those most commonly suggested over the last 6 months.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

???as a chemist...
You can fit 18M into a litre of water, which will sting your eyes a bit. You can dilute it to homepathic levels.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Ammonia + bleach + ? = Bang!! Just 2 is already a killer. One of the reason why we cannot take any liquid into plane.
Used in 1st and 2nd war. Watch out!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

did anyone mention bleach?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

PositiveDave said:


> did anyone mention bleach?


No, but Peter knows of my dislike for politicians 

I'm on my way to the Houses of Parliament aka 5th November 1605


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> No, but Peter knows of my dislike for politicians
> 
> I'm on my way to the Houses of Parliament aka 5th November 1605


Lol careful! Men in black coats and dark shades are likely to show up at your doorstep.......


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

beware!!!
Twitter airport bomb joker found guilty - Twitterati show solidarity through support for fined Tweeter | TechEye


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

PositiveDave said:


> beware!!!
> Twitter airport bomb joker found guilty - Twitterati show solidarity through support for fined Tweeter | TechEye


Windex main component is armonia. So becareful with mixing around. 
I don't see anything about guilty or seriousness here but if you want to find then it may is.


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

I have located a company in the UK who provide a very similar chemical to windex ... I also used it to resurrect a dead printhead ... PM if you want details


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Stitch-Up said:


> I know you guys in the US can get hold of Windex very easily. Regretably it's not available in the UK
> ...


so how do you clean your windows?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

binki said:


> so how do you clean your windows?


We don't


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

lol yeh nothing worth seeing outside em lol

Our cleaners are vinegar based and ammonia free


----------



## SaintsDesigns (May 8, 2010)

Wessex Chemical Factors - Products - Cleaners & Degreasers - Ammoniated Brightglass I now use this from a UK chemical co


----------

